# Lost Carlisle Oar Rancho Del Rio, Radium or Trough road, Upper colorado



## chimp (May 21, 2010)

The oar didnt get strapped to frame..... when we left so it could have been anywhere on the road or ground at rancho del rio.
Call or text 970.485.2047 when found please
thank you very much


----------

